# The Protestant Wind



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2008)

This month marks the 420th anniversary of the defeat of the Spanish Armada. This event was commemorated by medals, one of which bore the inscription _Flavit Jehovah et Dissipati Sunt_ (with the word "Jehovah" in Hebrew letters), which translates as 'Jehovah blew with His wind and they were scattered'.

Spanish Armada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
He blew with His winds, and they were scattered - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Speech to the Troops at Tilbury - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TimV (Aug 16, 2008)

There were three different ships named after John the Baptist in the Armada, and all three ended up getting totally immersed rather than sprinkled.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 16, 2008)

It is interesting to note that almost exactly 100 years later, when William of Orange came to England to take the crown, his ships benefitted from another "Protestant Wind"...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> It is interesting to note that almost exactly 100 years later, when William of Orange came to England to take the crown, his ships benefitted from another "Protestant Wind"...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 16, 2008)

TimV said:


> There were three different ships named after John the Baptist in the Armada, and all three ended up getting totally immersed rather than sprinkled.







toddpedlar said:


> It is interesting to note that almost exactly 100 years later, when William of Orange came to England to take the crown, his ships benefitted from another "Protestant Wind"...



Cool!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a little book published in 1988 by the Gospel Standard Trust to commemorate the 400th anniversary of the victory over the Spanish Armada and the 300th anniversary of the Glorious Revolution, while comparing them both to the 1988 Lambeth Conference attempt to reunite the Anglican Church with the Roman Catholic Church. It's called _Reformation and Counter-Reformation, 1588 - 1688 - 1988_ by J.R. Broome.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> It is interesting to note that almost exactly 100 years later, when William of Orange came to England to take the crown, his ships benefitted from another "Protestant Wind"...



Initially, after Protesants invited William & Mary to come over to take the throne of James II, there was a westerly ('popish') wind which prevented William's armada from making landfall. Finally, the wind turned easterly ('protestant'), thus enabling William's armada to land, and the rest was history.

Hence, the phrase in "Lillibullero," the song that "sung James II out of three kingdoms":



> O but why does he stay behind?
> Lilli burlero, bullen a la
> Ho, by my soul, 'tis a Protestant wind,
> Lilli burlero, bullen a la



Lillibullero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Liliburlero


----------

